# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Увеличение количество символов в поле "Номер"  Счета-фактуры выданные 1с 8.3

## Vladimir311

HELP ME!!!

Нужно увеличить количество символов в поле "Номер" в документах: Реализация товаров и услуг, Счета-фактуры выданные. Необходимо вводить в поле этих документов 17 символов вместо 12 по умолчанию.

1с 8.3.5.1383  Конфигурация 3.0.39.50

----------


## m.shornikov

Заходите в конфигурацию - Документы - РеализацияТоваровУслуг - (правой кнопкой открыть или F2) - далее пункт Нумерация - Строка "Длина номера"

---------- Post added at 09:16 ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 ----------

Тоже самое со СчетаФактураВыданный

----------

